

Show HN: Football President, multiplayer football (soccer) tycoon game - polquaser
http://footballpresident.net

======
polquaser
Hello Hacker News,

I came up with the concept of Football President a couple of years ago and
after doing nothing on it for many months, I finally started building the game
earlier this year.

I've been bootstrapping the development of this game, I'm working on it full
time alongside my consultancy work. After reading some of the articles on here
about lean startup methodology and testing the minimum viable product - I
decided to spend some of my time promoting the game and building up a
community alongside the development efforts...

This landing page is the first step towards testing the marketing channels /
message. I'm going to be driving traffic to the page soon but before I did, I
thought I'd post it on here and get some thoughts on how effective the page
is.

I'd love to know what works... what doesn't and if there's any way I can
improve it! Please feel free to be as brutal as you like! :)

